# document.getElementById mit Url ?



## BlueBull (24. Juli 2013)

Ich habe den HTML geschrieben, das man DIV Inhalt via Link "austauschen" kann, mit URL, aber es funktioniert nicht.

1. Version:

```
<div id="navi"><a href="#" onclick="document.getElementById('navibarleiste').url='navi_home.php'">Home</a></div>
<div id="navibarleiste"></div>
```

2. Version:

```
<div id="navi"><a href="#" onclick="document.getElementById('navibarleiste').innerHTML='navi_home.php'">Home</a></div>
<div id="navibarleiste"></div>
```

Was ist da falsch? :/


----------



## tombe (24. Juli 2013)

So klappt es.


```
<div id="navi"><a href="#" onclick="javascript:document.getElementById('navibarleiste').innerText='navi_home.php'">Home</a></div>
<div id="navibarleiste"></div>
```

innerHTML wird nicht von allen Browsern richtig erkannt, deshalb habe ich hier innerText genommen, außerdem hat bei dir "javascript:" gefehlt. Deshalb wurde der Code auch nicht ausgeführt.


----------



## hendl (24. Juli 2013)

Oder du änderst deine Klammern ein wenig 
Und wenn du direkt eine Seite einbinden willst würde ich trotzdem innerHTML bevorzugen um auch Code einzubinden.

```
<div id="navi"><a href="#" onclick='document.getElementById("navibarleiste").innerHTML="hallo"'>Home</a></div>
<div id="navibarleiste">blabla</div>
```


----------



## BlueBull (24. Juli 2013)

*Danke, danke! Ich plane jetzt ne Hochzeit und werde euch beide heiraten! ))*


*Edit:*
Noch ein Problem:

```
<a href="#" id="news" onclick="document.getElementById('navi').src = 'news.php';">News</a>
```

*news.php:*

```
<!-- START SHORTNEWS TICKER -->
<script type="text/javascript">
var w = 923;
var h = 20;
var sparte = 4;
var rubrik = 5;
var sn_id = "a";
var ticker_cfg = "tid=93697&tickercolor=#f9f9f9&transparent=1&speed=2&fontcolor=#458fce&rollovercolor=#ff9900&visitedlinkcolor=#ffffff&splitcolor=#4d4d4d&font=Arial&fontsize=12&fontbold=1&fontunderline=0&rolloverunderline=0;";
</script>
<table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" width="950"><tr><td width="27" style="background-color:transparent"><a target="ShortNews" href="http://www.ShortNews.de" style="padding:0; margin:0;"><img style="background-color:transparent" alt="SN" src="template/newsicon.gif" border="0" /></a></td><td><script type="text/javascript" src="http://newsticker.shortnews.de/de/js/free/6/ticker.js?1"></script></td></tr></table>
<!-- END SHORTNEWS TICKER -->
```

Wo finde ich Fehler? :/


----------



## tombe (24. Juli 2013)

1) Welchen Fehler suchst du bzw. was geht nicht?

2) Wäre es einfacher deinen Code zu lesen wenn du mal einen Zeilenumbruch machen würdest!


----------



## BlueBull (24. Juli 2013)

1) Den Link von:

```
<a href="#" id="news" onclick="document.getElementById('navi').src = 'news.php';">News</a>
```
reagiert nicht. Obwohl news.php im Hauptordner ist, deswegen suche ich den Fehler.
2) Es ist doch automatisch so..?


----------



## tombe (24. Juli 2013)

Nochmal von ganz vorne. Erkläre mal genau was du machen willst.

Es soll doch sicher nicht nur der Text "news.php" angezeigt weerden, du willst das doch wohl als Link verwenden?


----------



## BlueBull (25. Juli 2013)

Also vorhin war es richtig das mit innerHTML. Und ich möchte auch noch eins mit als Link verwenden werden.


----------



## tombe (25. Juli 2013)

Tut mir Leid aber ich verstehe inmer noch nicht was du genau vor hast.

Erkläre doch einfach mal was du machen möchtest bzw. was genau passieren soll wenn man den Link anklickt.


----------



## hendl (25. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich verstanden habe was du willst könnte ich dir das anbieten 


```
<div id="navi"><a href="#" id="link" onclick='document.getElementById("navibarleiste").innerHTML="hallo"'>Home</a></div>
<div id="navibarleiste">blabla</div>
<a href="#" id="news" onclick='document.getElementById("link").href ="news.php"'>News</a>
```


----------

